

Show HN: Community Events - kpasa - mixmastamyk

http://lax.kpasa.co/<p>Hi, I needed a side project to teach myself Django &#38; AWS but couldn't think
of anything Earth-shattering to work on...  After searching and coming
up empty I decided instead to build the kind of events site I've been
waiting for for about ten years.<p>Though events sites are a dime a dozen, after all these years I still
haven't found one I like.  None seem to focus on what I want to
know--what are the fun (and best) things to do today and this weekend?<p>I'm wondering, can such a mundane site pay for itself?  It's been fun
implementing all the ways it could.  I would appreciate some ideas on
the premium services front.<p>Also, would anyone be interested in renting the app for use in their city, on
something like Amazon Marketplace?  Finally, if it doesn't get traction
on its own I'm thinking of open-sourcing it to see if hosting/consulting
are a possibility.<p>Would appreciate any thoughts, and thanks for your time.<p>TL;DR - I've made an (events + reddit + meetup + gmaps mashup) prototype for fun
        and hope to turn it into <i>something</i>.
======
mixmastamyk
Clickable link: <http://lax.kpasa.co/>

